# 8 Fotografen mit ihren Kameras / Bilder



## Bernd-Thomas (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo alle Hobby-Fotografen,   

ich habe im Netz eine Seite gefunden, wo 8 Fotografen Naturbilder zeigen. Wenn man die einzelnen Fotografen anklickt, kann man schauen, welche Kameramodelle sie verwenden ...   

Link: http://www.naturfoto-cz.de/ 

Puh, meine Olympus c-2500L (Baujahr 2001) sollte langsam ins Museum ... wenn man sieht, welche Aufnahmen möglich wären ....

Jedoch macht auch meine Olympus (manchmal) sehr gute Aufnahmen, der Rest sind Bedienungs- und Einstellungsfehler ... ...

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: 8 Fotografen mit ihren Kameras / Bilder*

Servus Tommy

Die Seite ist mir bekannt und wird immer wieder von mir besucht, trotzdem Danke für den Link  

Habe da auch noch einen Link.

An den Fotos von beiden Seiten komm ich leider nicht heran, zum einen fehlt das Equipment, zum anderen die Zeit, sich mit diesen Themen lange aus einander zu setzen. Leider


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: 8 Fotografen mit ihren Kameras / Bilder*

Hallo Digicat ...

... der Link ... echt toll ... (da möchte man (*ich*) eigentlich gleich losziehen) ....​
 ... im nächsten Leben ....

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## oledac (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: 8 Fotografen mit ihren Kameras / Bilder*

Also, wenn Ihr gerne Naturbilder guckt, empfehle ich das mal 


http://www.klaus-transier.de

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Testpilot (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: 8 Fotografen mit ihren Kameras / Bilder*

Es gibt auch eine Menge guter Programme mit denen man so manche
nicht so gelungene Aufnahme aufbessern kann. 
Das ist nicht unbedingt eine Frage teurer Ausstattung.
Eine "Auge" für das Wesentliche ist besser als jede Kamera*
Meine Dimage Z1 ärgert mich auch manchmal mit ihrem, teilweise sehr 
komischem, Autofucus 

Gruß
Timo





*just my 2 cent


----------

